# New guitar day! Suhr porn inside...



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Suhr Pro series S3 (flame maple top)- has the BPSSC system, Buzz Feiten tuning, Sperzel locking tuners, neck and middle V60 LP single coils and SSH+ humbucker in the bridge. Basswood body, maple neck, tusq nut, indian rosewood fretboard. This thing sounds as good as it looks. This is a 'lifetime' instrument for me. :RoCkIn


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

wow that is stunning! 

it would look even better with black pickguard and pup covers...:smile:

my favourite style of guitar I think, a strat type with a bridge bucker. congrats Sams!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Grats, I'm dying to try one out.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice!! Congrats


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Those are cell pics, aren't they?

Do you or anyone you know have a camera that would do the guitar justice? 

Looks good


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Great guitar. John makes my fav pickups ever.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow..ok..body..BEAUTIFULL...Headstock?...Old kramer rip-off..did'nt like it then..don't like it now..LOL...but the body looks awsome

Have you check why the back plate of the body is SO big?


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

John was using that headstock shape on his own instruments from the very early 80's. The guitar equivalent of parallel evolution. 


The back plate has a reverse coil system that works with the singles to make them hum canceling...brilliant system. 

http://www.suhrguitars.com/pickups.aspx#bpssc


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Budda said:


> Those are cell pics, aren't they?
> 
> Do you or anyone you know have a camera that would do the guitar justice?
> 
> Looks good


Ha, no they were taken with a lower end Kodak Easyshare camera. I'm not a great photographer either. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Very nice guitar. I actually like the white PUP and Pickguard combination. Congratulations.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

Awesome!

I am guessing Cosmo music.

Did you haggle?:rockon2:


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Very very nice ,kksjurkksjur


----------



## OMGRLY? (Nov 30, 2008)

Whooo mama that's a nice guitar. Congrats! :rockon2:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Archer said:


> John was using that headstock shape on his own instruments from the very early 80's. The guitar equivalent of parallel evolution.
> 
> 
> The back plate has a reverse coil system that works with the singles to make them hum canceling...brilliant system.
> ...


Kramer still was first in the late 70's..and changed it in 82 because no one liked it..LOL...but in any case. guitar looks awsome...

Is that a 10-16 radius compound neck?..


----------



## Devil Baby (Jan 5, 2009)

Awesome. I love that top on a Suhr. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Very Nice congrats on a great new guitar


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Jaggery said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I am guessing Cosmo music.
> 
> Did you haggle?:rockon2:


Yeah, I got it at Cosmo Music. Haggled for 5%, then I kept telling them that I was going to buy from Lauzon's and that the guitar had been in the store awhile, etc, and eventually they buckled and gave me 10% off + a Suhr T-Shirt and reserved me a spot to an upcoming Guthrie Govan masterclass. sdsre


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

al3d said:


> Kramer still was first in the late 70's..and changed it in 82 because no one liked it..LOL...but in any case. guitar looks awsome...
> 
> Is that a 10-16 radius compound neck?..


Thanks! It's 10-14.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Great guitar....welcome to the Suhr club.

IMO the best Fender style guitars being made today. One play on them and you know why. Also John Suhr is a bit of a renaissance man in that not only are his woods and craftsman ship the best but, his pushing the boundaries of electronic design are way beyond what other people are doing. I love his pickups (so does Jeff Beck, he uses them in his Fenders)
That noiseless pickup system is brilliant and his amps....OMG !!!! They are KILLER !!!
Oh and I like the headstock myself. Always have.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Samsquantch said:


> Yeah, I got it at Cosmo Music. Haggled for 5%, then I kept telling them that I was going to buy from Lauzon's and that the guitar had been in the store awhile, etc, and eventually they buckled and gave me 10% off + a Suhr T-Shirt and reserved me a spot to an upcoming Guthrie Govan masterclass. sdsre


You need to buy my next store purchase :bow: (of course, I would pay )


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Samsquantch said:


> Yeah, I got it at Cosmo Music. Haggled for 5%, then I kept telling them that I was going to buy from Lauzon's and that the guitar had been in the store awhile, etc, and eventually they buckled and gave me 10% off + a Suhr T-Shirt and reserved me a spot to an upcoming Guthrie Govan masterclass. sdsre


Hhahaha, looks like I've just met my match in the art of haggling.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Beautiful guitar and I love the headstock myself. Let's not forget the old Schecter headstocks while we're discussing who came first.










This is still the best Strat I've ever played but I'd love to check out a Suhr.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

One more "Oooh that's yummy!" I'm sure you'll be very happy together. 
I like the headstock shape but I wish it was the same colour as the body.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

al3d said:


> Kramer still was first in the late 70's..and changed it in 82 because no one liked it..LOL...but in any case. guitar looks awsome...
> 
> Is that a 10-16 radius compound neck?..


No

The Kramer headstock that you are talking out was 1982-1983. Before that their wooden necked, strat shaped instruments came with small head strat style headstocks.


The history of the line is documented here:

www.vintagekramer.com


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Archer said:


> No
> 
> The Kramer headstock that you are talking out was 1982-1983. Before that their wooden necked, strat shaped instruments came with small head strat style headstocks.
> 
> ...


AH yes yes...i stand corrected..i got my dates mixed-up.....still..head stock is awfull...i'de be better of using a regular strat headstock


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Beautiful guitar and I love the headstock myself. Let's not forget the old Schecter headstocks while we're discussing who came first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that headstock was brought to schecter in the early 80's also. In the late 70's and early 80's they used Fender style headstocks.


Tom Anderson and John Suhr both use variations on the 'beak' headstock


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

... schecter was around in the 80's? You learn something new every day!


----------



## stratman89 (Oct 13, 2008)

As I posted on TGP..........................

Congrats on the new Pro!

I have an early run Pro S1 that I love.............beautifully built guitars.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

stratman89 said:


> As I posted on TGP..........................
> 
> Congrats on the new Pro!
> 
> I have an early run Pro S1 that I love.............beautifully built guitars.


I agree. The only thing I think I'm going to change is the bridge pickup height. It's really close to the strings, and as a result, I don't think the best tone is at it's present height.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Budda said:


> ... schecter was around in the 80's? You learn something new every day!


Schecter was around in '76. Tom Anderson started out at Schecter.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Schecter was around in '76. Tom Anderson started out at Schecter.


Tom only worked at schecter from late 1981 to early 1983.

You can ask him if you want, or seach his forum...he gets asked about Schecter all the time. 

It gets under his skin big time.

It is VERY important that people understand that the Schecter company back then and the Schecter company now have NO ties to one another. The modern maker bought the name only....kinda like Gibson getting the Kramer name or Axl Amplification taking the VHT name.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Schecter was around in '76. Tom Anderson started out at Schecter.


Now I want a '78 schecter just to have a '78 schecter - and if Anderson worked on 'em.

I knew they were around in the late 80's, I think.. hm.

If i didn't have to go to work soonish, I'd google vintage schecters for a bit!


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Budda said:


> Now I want a '78 schecter just to have a '78 schecter - and if Anderson worked on 'em.
> 
> I knew they were around in the late 80's, I think.. hm.
> 
> If i didn't have to go to work soonish, I'd google vintage schecters for a bit!



Tom didnt work on any 78 schecters unless it went in for repairs in the early 80's

By the late 80's Tom Anderson Guitarworks was already rolling as a company.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Archer said:


> Tom only worked at schecter from late 1981 to early 1983.
> 
> You can ask him if you want, or seach his forum...he gets asked about Schecter all the time.
> 
> ...


From Wikipedia (which has been wrong before)

"
Tom Anderson worked for Dave Schecter helping establish the Schecter guitar brand from 1977 until Schecter was sold in 1984 at which time Tom started Tom Anderson Guitarworks to make guitar pickups and guitar necks. Soon after he was contacted to produce pickups for the new owners of Schecter because they were not getting the sound they were looking for in their Japanese produced pickups. This standing order, coupled with their growing reputation for making replacement necks and bodies helped forge the brand and allow Tom Anderson Guitarworks to focus production solely on their own line of guitars by 1990[2].


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tom_Anderson_Guitarworks


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I dont think he was there that long...I'm OK with being wrong though.

I am sure that he has been asked this on his forum in the past.

I'll go do a search.


*********edit********* 


I looked up some of Tom's posts on his forum. Here is what I turned up:

Tom started at Schecter in late 77 and left in mid 1984. 
Started his own company in 1985. 
Didnt start making pickups until the late 80's. 
He also still makes a small number pickups for Schecter's custom shop.

Most importantly. He left Schecter more than 20 years ago, has learned more since then than he knew while working there and has little interest in Schecter aside from contracting some pickups now and again.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Very nice guitar...!




al3d said:


> Kramer still was first in the late 70's..and changed it in 82 because no one liked it..LOL...but in any case. guitar looks awsome...
> 
> Is that a 10-16 radius compound neck?..


Actually...just to clarify...Kramer used a Strat shaped head in 81-82.









They changed to the beak type hs(basically a Strat type with the round edge sawed off) after Fender gave them a call...The beak lasted from 82 to 84. 









In 83-84 the switched again to the nanner hs...

















Washburn had a similar hs in the late 80s too...


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

#1 GREAT guitar!! Congrats!!
#2 Awesome headstock!! Kramer beak, old Schecter, Suhr...I love it.
#3 Don't you DARE listen to post #2 about the black pickguard and black pickup covers...


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

smorgdonkey said:


> #1 GREAT guitar!! Congrats!!
> #2 Awesome headstock!! Kramer beak, old Schecter, Suhr...I love it.
> #3 Don't you DARE listen to post #2 about the black pickguard and black pickup covers...


#1. Thanks!

#2. Agree! I think the headstock looks amazing regardless of history

#3. I guess cosmetics are subjective, but yeah, I agree as well. I'm not sure that would look so hot

#4. Might be returning it to order a 2009 S3 from Lauzons. I want the Landau SC's and 510 bridge as well as stainless steel frets and a possibly bengal burst body colour. Lauzons seem to have better prices on Suhr guitars then Cosmo Music as well. sdsre


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep, that jives with what I thought was the history. Mine is from around 1990 and has his monstertone pups in it. I've changed them out 2 or 3 times but always end up going back. I'd really love one of his guitars one day, or a Suhr of course. :smile:




Archer said:


> I dont think he was there that long...I'm OK with being wrong though.
> 
> I am sure that he has been asked this on his forum in the past.
> 
> ...


----------



## November5th (Sep 29, 2007)

It seems really strange that you mentioned that your new Suhr was a lifetime instrument,and within a matter of days you speak about returning it. Did you actually play the guitar in the store? Did you just buy it on impulse? It seems like a very short honeymoon period.If you return the guitar you may be kicking yourself for doing so. But then again maybe you really don't know what you want or don't know what a really good guitar is.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

November5th said:


> It seems really strange that you mentioned that your new Suhr was a lifetime instrument,and within a matter of days you speak about returning it. Did you actually play the guitar in the store? Did you just buy it on impulse? It seems like a very short honeymoon period.If you return the guitar you may be kicking yourself for doing so. But then again maybe you really don't know what you want or don't know what a really good guitar is.


Dude, who pissed in your cornflakes? Yes, of course I played it in the store. No, I did not buy it on impulse. In fact, I've been wanting a Suhr for quite awhile. I loved the sound and playability of the guitar. That's not the problem. The problem is that they sold me an outdated guitar with a few issues that had been sitting on the shelf since 2007 at a new model price. After having it home for a few days and having a small amount of play time, I discovered a small crack and some scratches on the guitar as well as a small tag that said "repair" on the case, and also that the bridge had been discontinued, and the V60 single coils are no longer being offered with the Pro series. After playing it at home for awhile, also noticed that the neck had not been set-up as well as it could have been because of some fret buzzing on certain parts of the neck. This made me suspect that their guarantee of a thorough inspection and set-up before the guitar goes out the door was BS. Also found out I can order a 2009 model with stainless steel frets, FL single coils, and a more solid 510 bridge. In addition, the Buzz Feiten system is no longer standard because John Suhr, as well as many of the artists that use Suhr guitars, prefer their guitars without the system. That said I just ordered a 2009 S3 from a different dealer with the stainless steel frets, no Buzz Feiten system, current bridge and pickups, a better colour, as well as the BPSSC system installed for less than what I paid for the older guitar. As far as your last comment goes, grow up. There's no need for that kind of snarky condescension here. I've been playing for 17 years, so I think I know what constitutes a 'good' guitar and I know exactly what I want. :rockon2:


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

...aaaaaarrrggh....everyone's damn snarky when they have under 10 posts!!

Samsquanch...I think you did the right thing!


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

smorgdonkey said:


> Samsquanch...I think you did the right thing!


I know I did!  This is the colour I picked:



















Honey burst is dead sexy! :food-smiley-004:


----------

